# Costume Prizes



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I need some ideas on what to give away for costume prizes  I don't want it to be the same as last year. Here are pix of what I did for 2010.

Prize for Most Creative costume









Prize for Best Couple's Costume









Prize for Best Costume of the Night










So far, I've thought of one of those clear skull pitchers filled with candy for the Most Creative prize (but it's quite similar to last year's prize). And for Best Couple's prize, I thought a book of ghost stories and a Halloween candle from Yankee would be nice  Any and all ideas would be so helpful. Thankies!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

great prizes! you could always do movie tickets? or a small gift card?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I found some really cool little wooden boxes shaped like coffins at Michaels, painted them black and had white lettering "Halloween 20xx Costume Winner" and inside put a white chocolate ghost bar from a specialty candy store in my city (Candylicious/The Chocolate Bar) where they make from scratch. AND a $15 gift card to Target.

I've also found some cute felt TOT bags and stuffed them with fancy candy (chocolate skulls from the same store) and interesting Halloween finds - fortune telling fish, halloween scented candles with fancy candle holders (love Dark Candles!)

http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=62
For the best overall

http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=65 
For the sexy/most glamorous

http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=64
For the scariest/most original

pumpkin carving books: 

Amazon.com: Extreme Pumpkins II: Take Back Halloween and Freak Out a Few More Neighbors: Tom Nardone: Books 

Amazon.com: Extreme Pumpkins: Diabolical Do-It-Yourself Designs to Amuse Your Friends and Scare Your Neighbors: Tom Nardone: Books



I like making gift basket type things with some really unusual stuff...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I typically do $5 horror (or horror parody) DVDs for Most Original, Funniest, and Best Couple. I try to pick out older classics that people probably don't own. Then for Best Overall I do a more expensive DVD, some gourmet Halloween candy, some times a book (Monster Hunter's Guide, Zombe Survival Guide, etc), basically whatever I find that is not exactly the same as last year!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh yes - I forgot about the DVDs! I do that too! You can find some really good ones at Big Lots, Barnes & Noble, and the like for under $5...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Some of those candle scents sound so nice. I'm gonna have to get me some! LOL


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a party for teenagers, but I have found some really neat things at American Science and Surplus - sciplus.com. I gave away one of those monkeys that clang cymbals, a lamp that responds to music, a hat with EL wire around the rim, and a sarcastic ball (a magic 8 ball with attitude!). Look under the "adult & kids toys" section. (stop your X-rated thinking. It's not THAT kind of adult toys!) The selections you put together for last year are terrific, BTW. I love the best costume "movie night" basket!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL thanks chaos. I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

You could check out Spencer's for some of their gag gifts if you have a funniest costume category. Also Bath and Body Works gets some neat Halloween stuff (and you can use a coupon) to make a little gift basket. 

Hmm, but you probably want gender nuetral gifts. I really like the bottle of wine idea. I agree with what someone else said - small increment gift cards are a very good idea too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love B&BW and I can't believe that I've never gone in there around Halloween! WTH is wrong me with me?! LOL Yes, I do need gender neutral gifts, but I'll check them out nonetheless ~ never know what you'll find! I tend to stay away from gift cards. I like to put a bit more thought and effort into it.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Hammond Candies makes some fantastic lollipops that look like pumpkins, also black and orange striped lollipops. Cost Plus sells Kegs of artisinal "root beer" - which are large and look great when wrapped and topped with a big bow. There are also some great online pop-corn sites. I like Pappa Popcorn, they have adult beverage flavored popcorn - like margarita and mojito - you could get a jumbo margarita or martini glass from michaels and fill it with popcorn - then wrap the top with cello and a totally cute bow..... you did a great job with your prizes for last year by the way.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I friggen LOVE that popcorn idea! I'm gonna check out that site right now. Thanks!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

I ordered some a few weeks ago and it is really good popcorn too - nice and big.... sometimes candy pop-corn is kind of grody - but this stuff is good!

can't wait to see your pics from this year!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yeah - forgot about Cost Plus World Market - they have great foodie items to create gift baskets. 

Maybe more of a female gift but at Michael's (in the dollar section) they have note cards, stationary, pens, calendars, etc. Last year, I found a purple/black/silver note card set that had sort of gothic looking chandelier on the front which looked Halloweenish to me. It might be a hit or miss. Plus bring your coupons and its even cheaper! 

And my last thought - is Trader Joe's. Not sure if you've ever been there but it looks like they are located in Massachusettes also. Have you heard of Arrogant Bastard beer? They have nice bottles with sort of a gargoyle on the front. It's a dark beer and I've heard that it is good (my husband drinks it every so often). Here's a pic...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never been there. I searched their site and the closest one to me is actually in Rhode Island lol. And that's still about 40 mins away. But I may make the trip some day. I myself, like a dark beer and that bottle is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Another thing that I add to Prize baskets is Pumpkin Seeds.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_WQENIAxkQPQ/SY7_G0HFWHI/AAAAAAAAFL4/SsdMRhy1V1U/s320/candy+crown.jpg

Saw these....thought they were cool and thought of this thread

edit: these too http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Q7YF1bBSO...en+Costume+Awards+Smith+Spooktacular+2010.jpg


----------

